# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Metal - From beginning

## MetalPoki

>.< basically i want to learn from beginning, i don't know where to start. i've been learning from youtube.

----------


## sperk

get a text w/ cds

----------


## MetalPoki

you mean a text book with cd?

----------


## Demonic_Duck

you want to learn metal?  ::

----------


## sperk

> you mean a text book with cd?

 yes

----------


## MetalPoki

> you want to learn metal?

 yes i want to learn  ::  
Sperk, text book and cd here is quite expensive, so i learned online step by step  ::

----------


## gabkwong

Hi I am learning from start too but I got a great start so far. I learn much of the normal day live in russia you need to know word, thanks to masterrussian of course.  
The best part of it, I am from Malaysia too!

----------


## leosmith

> >.< basically i want to learn from beginning, i don't know where to start. i've been learning from youtube.

 I don't know the whole thing, but here's the corus:
It's your one way ticket to midnight 
Call it Heavy Metal 
Higher than high, feelin' just right 
Call it Heavy Metal 
Desperation on a red line 
Call it Heavy Metal noise

----------

